# Rig setup,when playing live?



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to know where you pepole place the amp that shoot out your vocal when performing live.
For now we place the "vocal cab" over the "guitar cab"at the right side of the drum,The bass cab and what ever is use to amplified the drum, to is left.
Iam not sure thats how it supposed to be, but we been having good result that way...well fairly good!
How do you set up your rig when playing live?
Thanks
-MGM-


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You don't have vocals going direct into the mixer and then to the house system?

It doesn't really matter where the cab goes if you're using a mic'd cab for vocals, as long as everyone who needs to can hear it clearly, but if the venue gives you the option of using their monitors, then go for it. Otherwise, it might be a good idea to get some monitors for yourself so that you can send everyone the exact signal they need.


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> You don't have vocals going direct into the mixer and then to the house system?
> 
> It doesn't really matter where the cab goes if you're using a mic'd cab for vocals, as long as everyone who needs to can hear it clearly, but if the venue gives you the option of using their monitors, then go for it. Otherwise, it might be a good idea to get some monitors for yourself so that you can send everyone the exact signal they need.


No, we dont use mixer or p.a for or live stuff.More like every instruments got his own amp,we close mic the drum and sometime a second amp for guitar and bass is use for stereo rig.But that only when a van is provide or available...and that is so not happening.
-MGM-


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Stage/4241/SetupII.html

Example 3 is what we usually do. Mains in front of and facing away from the stage, 4 monitors facing the band according to need.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

